# Is this safe?



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

http://www.pharmacyonline.com.au/plunkett-s-aloe-vera-99-pure-spray-125ml
The ingredients are towards the bottom of the page.
I didn't find all ingredients on lists of toxic or safe foods. 
It would just be to soothe his skin, not to eat, but of course I don't want anything toxic in it!

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would get either a 100% aloe spray, or a bird-specific spray from a reputable company like AviVera or Feather-In.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Thanks. I will see if I can find something like that in Australia.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't use it, because I don't know what half of the ingredients are, and it specifies for external use only which implies it isn't safe to ingest. Because birds do all their feather care with their beaks you can pretty much assume they will ingest anything that gets on their feathers.

If you need to use aloe (assuming you have been directed to by a vet) I suggest making your own aloe spray. It is EASY and while it takes a few days, it really takes only a few minutes of effort.


-get an aloe plant. They are usually only a few dollars at Walmart, etc.

-cut off a fat leaf. Slice the leaf lengthwise (like a hot dog bun) so you have two long flat pieces. Soak them in a bowl of water for 1-2 days.

-with a spoon or your fingernail or something, scrape all the flesh off the leaves and squish it up in the water as best you can. Let it soak for 1-2 days.

-drape a cloth over a bowl or a jar and pour the mixture through the cloth into the container. Pick up the edges of the cloth so the flesh stays inside it but the juice flows into the bowl. Squeeze the cloth so that as much juice as possible goes into the bowl.

-pour contents into a spray bottle (you can get small ones for $1 at Walmart) and store in the fridge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

SilverSage said:


> I certainly wouldn't use it, because I don't know what half of the ingredients are, and it specifies for external use only which implies it isn't safe to ingest. Because birds do all their feather care with their beaks you can pretty much assume they will ingest anything that gets on their feathers.


Yes, that was exactly what I thought too.

I think they sell aloe vera seeds near me, so I will have a look. We don't have Walmart here...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

littletiel said:


> Thanks. I will see if I can find something like that in Australia.


Oh, I always forget you're in Australia, I'm sorry. I would just go for the 100% aloe, then.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh I didn't realize the location! Sorry! You might look into the produce Feather-in, it may be available for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I would get either a 100% aloe spray, or a bird-specific spray from a reputable company like AviVera or Feather-In.




I missed this when responding. But I agree with it, if you can't make your own. I've used feather-in on a couple of birds with reasonably good results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Australia is the land of cockatiels and other magnificent birds, but we have less products than you in the USA. I will look again but I have only found mites and lice sprays or the one I am using (an anti-plucking spray he would probably laugh at if he could because it doesn't do anything and he messes around with his feathers soon after I spray him and doesn't even think it is bitter).


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

littletiel said:


> I think they sell aloe vera seeds near me, so I will have a look. (


They don't...  
So either I buy them on eBay or the only ready-to-use 100%-aloe-vera product I have found is a gel (also on eBay, but I think they also have it in shops that sell natural products, so I could have a look next time I go to town, and they might even have something else). But a gel surely must contain something else to be a gel?
Maybe I should buy the seeds after all.
How long does it take until the seeds grow and become a plant?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My experience with the aloe vera plant is that the stuff inside it is hard to work with. It's like "super snot" that resists being mixed with anything else. Try to cut it with a knife and it just slides away.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

tielfan said:


> My experience with the aloe vera plant is that the stuff inside it is hard to work with. It's like "super snot" that resists being mixed with anything else. Try to cut it with a knife and it just slides away.


Yes, succulent plants are usually like that.

I have noticed that they also sell aloe vera extract/powder which they say is 100% natural. Maybe I could buy the powder and mix it with warm water?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Well, I ended up buying the plant..
Today I was in a shop that had the plant and I just thought I would try it.
There are instructions online on how to extract the gel, so hopefully it will be fine, although the first time might be tricky and today I am not in the mood to try because I am a bit sick.
At least I can be sure it is pure.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Nice video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD4Zjcd2jrs

Maybe putting the leaves on a clean kitchen towel will help with the slippery gel.


----------

